

Cable customers dropping at record pace. See you soon, Dr. Death? - zackbelow
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/08/10/cable-tv-satellite-loses-subscribers_n_923034.html

======
zackbelow
I agree with Mark Cuban that it will be a few years before we see a realistic
alternative to our traditional distribution of content. (cable, satellite)

Large scale, streaming video on the web is so much more pricey when you look
at the numbers (cost of generating 1 mill views online VS 1 mill views on a
cable or satellite network)

